# melanotan 2 before and after pictures



## jibbstaylor

hello everyone at ukmuscle

just been browsing the forum and thought i would share my experiances of melanotan 2 with you.

i have skin type 1 (burn, go red, peal, then white again)

started using mt2 about a year ago, with great results, first time round i used 2*10mg vials @1mg ed for 20days, now i use 1*10mg vials for days [email protected] 1mg ed/20days off, as a maintenence dose.

the first batch i used was from muscle research, 1mg ed for 20days and worked well....got really dark!

second batch was from china, alot cheaper, but even after 30days @ 1mg results wernt anywhere near as good as muscle research.

currently been using melanotan 2 from ************* and the results are great, ive kept a really good dark tan with a cycle of 10days on and 20days off @1mg ed.... ***************....just started another 10day cycle @1mg ed, but decided to up the does to 2mg per day, for another 10-20 after the first 10days to see how dark i can get... its fab stuff, its gives you so much more confidence if your pale skinned like me!

check the difference......


----------



## Great White

yeah.

looking brown mate, MT2 is very good stuff.

OL is about to release a version i believe which im looking forward to trying.

I used it when I went to Menorca - I couldnt belive how brown I went!


----------



## Nytol

Yeah I love it too, only used it once before holiday last year, 2mg per day for 10 days, then 1mg per day for 10 days, did not burn at all while away despite the 90 degree Florida sun.

And I'd say I was paler than you Jibb's.

Love it!!!


----------



## Littleluke

I want some! what are the sides with it?


----------



## Aftershock

A bit of nausia for about 30min after jabbing it...

Oh and boners from hell... Like 4-5 hour boners...

Good for PCT IMO.. 

Looking good btw jibbstaylor


----------



## Littleluke

4-5 HOUR BONERS WOOOHOOOO! *Orders 10 bottles*


----------



## trickymicky69

does anybody have any evidence about the boner theory?


----------



## jibbstaylor

trickymicky69 said:


> does anybody have any evidence about the boner theory?


its true, but only happens sometimes with me, i think its dependant on other factors/hormone levels in your body at time of addministration. hence why it doesnt happen everytime....


----------



## Bulldozer

ok, silly question here!

Can u get an oral version?


----------



## PAULSHEZ

is this the stuff in the rohm pct caps?


----------



## hackskii

trickymicky69 said:


> does anybody have any evidence about the boner theory?


I got a boner for much longer than 4-5 hours, mine was more like 12 hours later I had wood sleeping.

It gives me better wood than viagra.

But it freckled me massive. I didnt like that one bit.


----------



## hackskii

PAULSHEZ said:


> is this the stuff in the rohm pct caps?


No


----------



## trickymicky69

So is this stuff legal to buy over the counter?


----------



## Nytol

Bulldozer said:


> ok, silly question here!
> 
> Can u get an oral version?


I have heard of some black market tabs claiming to be oral versions, but if the company, (Epitan), who has been developing th eproduct for about 10 years cant do it, I doubt some back street chemist can.

Oral drugs will always sell better than jabs, so if they had the oral option they would take it.

I found the nausia lasted for 2 days, I was taking 1mg AM, 1mg PM, then after that it was totally gone.

Sex drive did go up, a bit like using a low dose cialis or similar.


----------



## Great White

Yes

There is an oral version available.

I tried it - Cant remember the dosage, I had like 30 tabs and ran them for a month, 1ED and had a sunbed twice a week.

I did go browner than usual, but, they were no where near as strong as the injectable.

Bonus with them tho is that I go no sicky feeling and no hard-ons from it, which meant they could be taken in the morning a few hours before going to the tanning salon.


----------



## hackskii

I think they have isolated the peptide that makes the boners, has something to do with that and the hypothalamus.

I was looking to buy some of it.

DB knows the name of the boner peptide


----------



## pauluk27

where can u buy it?


----------



## hackskii

pauluk27 said:


> where can u buy it?


Which one the boner peptide or the MTII?


----------



## Aftershock

The boner peptide is PT-141. Apparently it doesnt work in the same way as viaga etc it actually increases desire.

Cant say Ive ever tried it...

I'll stick to the MTII myself and get a tan to boot. 

MTII is legal a few of the board sponsors sell it...

Generally anyone who is able to sourse the MTII will be able tro get the PT-141 as well.


----------



## Nytol

Aftershock said:


> The boner peptide is PT-141. Apparently it doesnt work in the same way as viaga etc it actually increases desire.


Yep, that is correct.

I am still not convinced about the oral version, do you have any more details Paul?


----------



## Nine Pack

pauluk27 said:


> where can u buy it?


If you run a google search, you'll see there is a UK supplier now somewhere.

I'm going to be trying this stuff out soon so we'll see what happens. i'm not even white, more of a pale blue. When I go out in the sun, it takes me a week to get white!


----------



## toon1

How do these jabs work lads?......... Do they change the melatonic output? cheers


----------



## SCJP

I had a look for the supposed orals some time ago but came up with nothing, although I'm obviously not as well connected as the likes of Paul Govier & little Tom. Someone did say that orals would not work as the peptide is degraded by the stomach.


----------



## Great White

Nytol said:


> I am still not convinced about the oral version, do you have any more details Paul?


At the moment, other than the fact they came in a little white pot, were yellow/orange in colour, about the size of an asprin and made me go brown I dont know mate 

I`ll dig out the info that I have and post it ASAP.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Great White

This is what happens when you go to Menorca when its 45 degrees and you have been taking MTII ED the week before you go....

I was very brown!!!


----------



## LeeR

Paul Govier said:


> At the moment, other than the fact they came in a little white pot, were yellow/orange in colour, about the size of an asprin and made me go brown I dont know mate
> 
> I`ll dig out the info that I have and post it ASAP.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


Would be interested in the info Paul.

Am off to Maldives in around 4 weeks and these sund ideal, its either that or burn for a week and then just start getting brown on the last week as we are abut to leave:confused:

cheers

Lee


----------



## Nytol

Nine Pack said:


> When I go out in the sun, it takes me a week to get white!


Lol! That sounds about right, MT2 is perfect for people with our complection.

Paul, you seem to have quite dark skin naturally?

In that picture you look almost too dark, lol, that is a mean tan you have there,


----------



## Great White

Nytol said:


> Paul, you seem to have quite dark skin naturally?
> 
> In that picture you look almost too dark, lol, that is a mean tan you have there,


Yes mate, ive got Type III skin anyway, tan bloody easy and tan lasts for ages.

I only need to look at the sun to go brown.

Yes, i did go too dark mate, my own fault for taking too much MTII.

It was the first time I had used it, and because i didnt really see what I expect off the sunbeds leading upto holiday, I upped the dosage 3 or 4 days before I flew.

I was tanned for about 3 months after my holiday! rofl!

When we come back, people kept saying "Did you leave clare at home" because I was like 100 x darker than her 

Was pretty emaressing to be honest


----------



## hackskii

Aftershock said:


> The boner peptide is PT-141. Apparently it doesnt work in the same way as viaga etc it actually increases desire.


Is this peptide over the counter or considered experimental?

I noticed desire fluxuations on MTII, I actually liked it but the freckles it gave me were really sick looking.

Most people that saw me said it didnt look good. One guy asked me "what have you done?"

Id be willing to purchase that other stuff.

Damn paul, that actually looks un-natural. You kind of look like a black guy with white features.


----------



## Kel

is it safe for women? and is it purely for tanning purposes?


----------



## Great White

Kel said:


> is it safe for women? and is it purely for tanning purposes?


Yes and Yes.


----------



## Great White

Well, actually Yes and Kinda.

It was origionally developed to help the fight against skin cancer by stopping the skin from burning.

Was also to help people who burn easy (ginger / albino types) to stop burning.


----------



## nick500

could this in theory turn a white man black??


----------



## Kel

cheers Paul sounds interesting any other sides apart from the sickness (and the wood which wont be a problem for me lol,)


----------



## Kel

nick500 said:


> could this in theory turn a white man black??


Have you not seen Pauls holiday picture on the first page?, lol


----------



## Harry1436114491

Nytol said:


> Yep, that is correct.
> 
> I am still not convinced about the oral version, do you have any more details Paul?


I've used the oral version as well, but wasn't impressed at all really. I think they may be better used for maintenance, rather than giving the initial colour.

Also no mad hard-on's on the oral version


----------



## hackskii

Kel said:


> is it safe for women? and is it purely for tanning purposes?


Yes it is safe and for some women the side effects are kind of the same for a woman as a man.

I gave my GF a shot of it and in about an hour my sat on her lap on the couch and she mentioned it made her more sensitive down there.


----------



## Bulldozer

For once the kinda side effects you want !! lol


----------



## Aftershock

hackskii said:


> Is this peptide over the counter or considered experimental?
> 
> I noticed desire fluxuations on MTII, I actually liked it but the freckles it gave me were really sick looking.
> 
> Most people that saw me said it didnt look good. One guy asked me "what have you done?"
> 
> Id be willing to purchase that other stuff.
> 
> Damn paul, that actually looks un-natural. You kind of look like a black guy with white features.


Theres a lot of info on this kinda stuff on http://melanotan.org/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl

Not sure on the legalities of the boner one Scott but its not difficult to come by.


----------



## Great White

Kel said:


> Have you not seen Pauls holiday picture on the first page?, lol


rofl


----------



## Nytol

Paul Govier said:


> Well, actually Yes and Kinda.
> 
> It was origionally developed to help the fight against skin cancer by stopping the skin from burning.
> 
> Was also to help people who burn easy (ginger / albino types) to stop burning.


Apparently it will not work for Albino's as they have no melanin to stimulate, these are the only skin types it wont work for.

IMO, you were just being greedy with that tan, lol, what I'd give for 100th of that colour,


----------



## Captain Hero

Bulldozer said:


> ok, silly question here!
> 
> Can u get an oral version?


yeah


----------



## Captain Hero

hackskii said:


> Yes it is safe and for *some women the side effects are kind of the same for a woman as a man.*
> 
> I gave my GF a shot of it and in about an hour my sat on her lap on the couch and she mentioned it made her more sensitive down there.


including the 12 hour boners hacks?


----------



## hackskii

Cap said:


> including the 12 hour boners hacks?


Nah, but I did (oh I am gonna get flamed for this one), give my girlfriend some viagra, and it did nothing.

I have also given her 50mg of propionate to see if her sex drive changed, mg: It didnt.

MTII did in fact work.


----------



## Great White

Nytol said:


> IMO, you were just being greedy with that tan, lol, what I'd give for 100th of that colour,


ROFL

I was unaware it was 45 Degrees + where we were going 

Didnt help that I used a sun tan lotion designed to enhance the tan, and also spend most of my time either in the Sea or in the pool, which magnifies the sun 

ROFL - Oh well, only another 4 or 5 months and i`ll be there again


----------



## Captain Hero

Paul Govier said:


> Didnt help that I used a sun tan lotion designed to enhance the tan, and also spend most of my time either in the Sea or in the pool, which magnifies the sun


Can you remember what it was called Paul?


----------



## Great White

THe lotion?

It was some spanish version of Hawiian Tropic?

Dark, Dark bottle, was like rubbing coconut flavoured olive oil over yaself


----------



## Tinytom

Paul Govier said:


> Dark, Dark bottle, was like rubbing coconut flavoured olive oil over yaself


So just a normal day for you then?


----------



## Great White

Tinytom said:


> So just a normal day for you then?


No, normal day is when you do it for me


----------



## tofeeman

placed order with muscle-research 2 weeks ago and still havent received anything also sent 2 emails without reply has anybody had the same problem,by the way does anyone have a phone no for them.


----------



## hackskii

Nobody has his phone #

MR does tend to take some time getting the product to you but you will get it.

I have used them many times and for the most part it is hit and miss on getting your order in a timely manner.


----------



## miss2506

ok so i have been using mt2 for 2 weeks now and yes i am brown :bounce:

it has made some of my freckles come out realy dark and my lips for some reason argh not happy about that but it all fades back to normal when you have finished injecting... i have not felt sick or anything only lost 3 kilos as it made me not so hungry woot woot  the oral version does not work! mt2 works at making your body produce more melanen i did a lot of reserch on this befor i used it and it is realy good! i do not burn any more so i can hang in the sun all day and still put clothes on later


----------



## Harry1436114491

miss2506 said:


> ok so i have been using mt2 for 2 weeks now and yes i am brown :bounce:
> 
> it has made some of my freckles come out realy dark and my lips for some reason argh not happy about that but it all fades back to normal when you have finished injecting... i have not felt sick or anything only lost 3 kilos as it made me not so hungry woot woot  the oral version does not work! mt2 works at making your body produce more melanen i did a lot of reserch on this befor i used it and it is realy good! i do not burn any more so i can hang in the sun all day and still put clothes on later


I wish I could hang out in the sun all day, your obviously not from England.


----------



## niknaknok

im i seeing this right 3 mods answering and askin questions about sun tan stuff in steroid and testosterone category no offence but ive seen threads moved for less how come


----------



## mickus

It cracks me up how you guys love to tan let it be sunbeds or the sun(they both will give you skin cancer), i think Aus is the only country that is against sunbeds and tanning SLIP SLOP SLAP as we say. I got my first skin cancers at 15 (melanomia) removed from my back and again more when I was 21.

I will stick to being white, it dont look the best but once you get nice big chunks cut out of your back you may think again about sun beds and roasting yourselves like turkeys in an oven.

I find I can always spot the english in when I travel you guys are always the ones burnt to a crisp on the beach roasting yourselves day after day not aware the damage and life threating situation your putting yourselves in.

Each to there own but sunbeds are just as bad as the sun, there are alot of recent cases of young girls that use sunbeds from they were 14 and dont even make it 21!


----------



## hackskii

MTII was designed to offer protection from the sun without the sun.

Funny how closer to the equator there is less skin cancer not more.

It probably has more to do with the type of skin and not the sun.

Very white people probably fend better farther from the equator, darker people probably fend better closer to the equator.

Genetic disposition is everythig.


----------



## mickus

Hackskii I have to disagree Aus is miles away form the equator and we have the highest skin cancer rate in the world due to the fact that all green house BS from the other countries (primarily the states) is creating a massive hole in the ozone above my country thus the reason why we have the highest skin cancer rates in the world but atleast we have the best specialist for it thank god!

Skin cancer is a biatch


----------



## miss2506

Harry said:


> I wish I could hang out in the sun all day, your obviously not from England.


 well no i am in australia and i dont hang all day in the sun thats why i use melanotan 2


----------



## miss2506

mickus said:


> Hackskii I have to disagree Aus is miles away form the equator and we have the highest skin cancer rate in the world due to the fact that all green house BS from the other countries (primarily the states) is creating a massive hole in the ozone above my country thus the reason why we have the highest skin cancer rates in the world but atleast we have the best specialist for it thank god!
> 
> Skin cancer is a biatch


well i have to agree with hackshii this is why they have invented MT2 so there is less risk dont rain on our parademg:


----------



## hackskii

mickus said:


> Hackskii I have to disagree Aus is miles away form the equator and we have the highest skin cancer rate in the world due to the fact that all green house BS from the other countries (primarily the states) is creating a massive hole in the ozone above my country thus the reason why we have the highest skin cancer rates in the world but atleast we have the best specialist for it thank god!
> 
> Skin cancer is a biatch


This just validates my arguement anyway.

Skin cancer is a bitch, but those lilly white folks like myself dont need over exposure, they need protection.

Whether it be clothes or a base tan.

Fair skinned people dont tan so good. They burn..........


----------



## mickus

I aint raining on MT2 I am just saying that baking in the sun or sunbeds will in the long term give you skin cancer thats a fact unless you are black to start with then you dont have to worry nor do you really need to be out in the sun getting a tan LOL....

Sorry hacks I miss read your post my boo boo, my apologise!!!


----------



## d2aca

trickymicky69 said:


> does anybody have any evidence about the boner theory?


Boners like you never experienced! Its true! - I am taking 1mg just before bed and I have a hard all night and some of the morning!

Lovin MT2, been using now for a couple of months and lookin soooo dark. Fed up with people asking where I have been on hols!

Does anyone have any experience in any longterm side effects of MT2 use?

I saw something about a guy with impaired vision - sounds serious.

Any other negative sides??


----------



## Nytol

d2aca said:


> Boners like you never experienced! Its true! - I am taking 1mg just before bed and I have a hard all night and some of the morning!
> 
> Lovin MT2, been using now for a couple of months and lookin soooo dark. Fed up with people asking where I have been on hols!
> 
> * Does anyone have any experience in any longterm side effects of MT2 use?*
> 
> I saw something about a guy with impaired vision - sounds serious.
> 
> Any other negative sides??


The drug is going through FDA approval at the moment, google Epitan, they are the company that has the legal rights to it.

It has been in testing for prob 10 years now, so if there were any potential sides they would not be wasting the money on FDA approval which I imagine costs big $


----------



## hackskii

What impresses me most it its libido enhancing benefits, works at the hypothalamus level, not like viagra, but libido.

Killer stuff.

They have isolated the stuff that makes erections and it is called PT-141, I wanna try that, seems it works on women too.

Oh yah.


----------



## bigacb

hackskii said:


> Is this peptide over the counter or considered experimental?
> 
> I noticed desire fluxuations on MTII, I actually liked it but the freckles it gave me were really sick looking.
> 
> Most people that saw me said it didnt look good. One guy asked me "what have you done?"
> 
> Id be willing to purchase that other stuff.
> 
> Damn paul, that actually looks un-natural. You kind of look like a black guy with white features.


Did the freckles go once you came off?


----------



## miss2506

i have been on MT2 for a while and i too and my friends all got different versions of the freckles and darkened feachers! the freckles do fade away after you stop injecting. me and a friend go a new batch from a new company which must have been much more pure coz the effects were verry strog it made me and my friend sick so we reduced the amount we were using and its fine now, but the tan was visable after 1 shot. my friend had a boner all arvo and i had realy sore muscles like i had to keep streching. the next day i was fine.


----------



## DaPs

How does that work then?


----------



## Nytol

DaPs said:


> How does that work then?


It increases melanin in the skin, so pale people who do not produce much, are able to tan (and naturally dark people go black, lol).

It was developed as a safety measure against burning, not as a cosmetic enhancement, however I feel that is where it will be used most.


----------



## ba baracuss

mickus said:


> Hackskii I have to disagree Aus is miles away form the equator and we have the highest skin cancer rate in the world due to the fact that all green house BS from the other countries (primarily the states) is creating a massive hole in the ozone above my country thus the reason why we have the highest skin cancer rates in the world but atleast we have the best specialist for it thank god!
> 
> Skin cancer is a biatch


I think his point was that the native peoples of those regions have a much lower incidence of skin cancer.

Most Australians are not native. I think most of us are aware how most of them/you got there


----------



## hackskii

Freckles go after you stop.

I have very mild freckles and they are faint, when on MTII every one pops out and even on my face with was bad.

The color for me is not a natural one, unlike a tanning bed.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

this stuff is magic, i took 20mg over 2 weeks before i went to ibiza in september, usually i burn like a lobby lobster but this time i went really brown

View attachment 11983


----------



## DaPs

Wow, i am really pale too, i was using sunbeds but stopped and now i am going white as a sheet again.

Feels alot better to be brown, feel much more confident and healthy.

Is this stuff perfectly legal? If so how much is it? I might want to try some of these.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

that really annoys me when you go to the sbeds then you can never be bothered so stop going and you go all pale again, makes you sad lol

if i wasnt such a poor bum i would buy more....


----------



## hackskii

A bit of trivia.

Getting sun on your back and chest can elivate testosterone levels by 128%


----------



## pauly7582

Hmm interesting. wonder if that's because of the warmth/feel good factor of lying in the sun.

Mind I'm always horny when it's hot. Shame the gf just wants to sleep :-(


----------



## hackskii

They have some studies that suggest there are men are more potent during summer months.

I have heard things along these lines for 20 years.

I can probably get my hands on the studies.

I have to ask a mate for them.

I am taking T-Bomb II right now and honestly I think my levels are up. My face is more greasy, my arms feel harder, my sex drive is up some, and I am getting morning wood every night.

There is defo something to this stuff.

Very expensive.

But all the ingrediants look very good together like ZMA, trib, avena setiva, tonkat, some estrogen blockers, some DHT blockers, and some other stuff.


----------



## Tall

hackskii said:


> They have some studies that suggest there are men are more potent during summer months.


I best go take some more Vitamin D then...


----------



## tommolad

if you dont mind me asking jibbstaylor what sort of cycles do you take? if any, youve got a good build mate, thats the size im going for


----------



## Nytol

TH&S said:


> I best go take some more Vitamin D then...


Off topic, but 1000-5000iu of vitamin D per day could be one of the best things you could take for your health, discoveries are coming thick and fast about what this can do and prevent.


----------



## hackskii

Nytol said:


> Off topic, but 1000-5000iu of vitamin D per day could be one of the best things you could take for your health, discoveries are coming thick and fast about what this can do and prevent.


That is because of defficiencies.

I know a doctor that suggests that most people are defficient in Vitamin D, and without vitamin D (calciferol) you cant absorb calcium, and phosphorus.

Women need to add this to their diet as osteoporosis is common among older women and even men.

So, sunlight promotes test production (to some extent) but vitamin D does not, but you still need D if you are not getting enough sunlight.


----------



## Nytol

Hardly anyone gets enough sunlight to produce adequate vit d, esp us in the cold,


----------



## SeanBarry

iv just loaded my 2 surringes up :-D gonna take my first jab today then go on the sunbeds later im having 2ml monday ( sunbed ) 1ml tuesday , wendsday ( sunbed ) , 2ml thursday . fri ( sunbed ) sat sun off This will last me 2 week hopefully should see the effects for new years eve .


----------



## PHHead

Looking good mate, looks quite natural too, wouldn't do it myself though as would be too worried I'd end up like Ross on that episode of Friends lol!


----------



## SD

When I did it it made my face orange and the rest of me slightly browner, looked ridiculous with my clothes off.

My then GF did it and went to Greece for a week, she came back with the best tan I have ever seen....hmmmmmm yummmm but it only last about 2 weeks and fades very very quick. Maintenance dose would have been the ticket here.

My advice, load up on it prior to a good holiday, then use a maintenance dose when you return. MT2 + sunbeds had overall dissapointing results for me, tho I did go browner than I have most other years naturally.

SD


----------



## TaintedSoul

I just hate the way light brown freckles go dark black specially on my face so I have to give it a miss!!


----------



## hackskii

TaintedSoul said:


> I just hate the way light brown freckles go dark black specially on my face so I have to give it a miss!!


So bad you have no idea, even the lightest freckles go black.


----------



## Michaellse

Bulldozer, i knew some guys can supply the spray. you can try to find it.


----------



## Jay.32

Whats the price of this stuff ??


----------



## Melanotan

mattmoeuk said:


> I must be one of the lucky ones, I didn't suffer many side effects apart from headaches and dizzyness at first. I use ****** for all my Melanotan 2 bits and bobs


Got shill?

Michaellse too.

-Scott


----------



## JohnOvManc

loading phase ATM and I'm not very impressed so far

might not be using enough only used 2mg so far over 4 days.

Still have 7mg ish left... so I use should 1mg a day for the next 7 days?


----------



## W33BAM

Each different skin type needs to load differently.

I used .1 ed for 5 days then off for 2, then .1 ed for 5 days.

I had 2 6 min tanstands in that time and was already very noticeably brown!

For the next 2 weeks I used .1 every 3 days and 1x 6 min tanstand per week.

I have been using it for about 8 weeks now and for the past 4 weeks I have been using .2 once per week and still 1x 6 min tanning session and I have a lovely colour.

I know people who had to load for several weeks before they noticed a colour despite hammering the sunbeds! And others who only loaded for a week or so and went brown! grrr!

Also it depends heavily on the mix you have. Ie the strength of the powder and how much water its mixed with.

I have some here thats only cut with 60% and some normal 100% stuff.

Spose its a bit like coke in that respect. You never quite know the quality of what your getting....

And apart from the nausea the first few times, the sides are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul

Anyone of a decent skin clinic in London that can remove dark spots/freckles on the face so I can get back to using this stuff. It's awesome but when brown freckles turn pitch black and become very visible I am not happy with the results.....


----------



## ba baracuss

W33BAM said:


> Each different skin type needs to load differently.
> 
> I used .1 ed for 5 days then off for 2, then .1 ed for 5 days.
> 
> I had 2 6 min tanstands in that time and was already very noticeably brown!
> 
> For the next 2 weeks I used .1 every 3 days and 1x 6 min tanstand per week.
> 
> I have been using it for about 8 weeks now and for the past 4 weeks I have been using .2 once per week and still 1x 6 min tanning session and I have a lovely colour.
> 
> I know people who had to load for several weeks before they noticed a colour despite hammering the sunbeds! And others who only loaded for a week or so and went brown! grrr!
> 
> Also it depends heavily on the mix you have. Ie the strength of the powder and how much water its mixed with.
> 
> I have some here thats only cut with 60% and some normal 100% stuff.
> 
> Spose its a bit like coke in that respect. You never quite know the quality of what your getting....
> 
> And apart from the nausea the first few times, the sides are AWESOME!!!!


You used 0.1mg per shot? I'm surprised you got anything from that!


----------



## donggle

I've been using 6 days now. 1mg every night. So far I've done 2x5min sessions in a shower.

I'm noticeably darker, but I think I would need at least 2 full bottles before I get anything amazing from it.

Sides wise, I felt a bit sick the first night, but nothing since except some flushing and I've gotten darker.


----------



## JohnOvManc

upped mine to 1mg... feel like sh!t, sickness feeling is not good

hurled twice, not sure if it's this... doing the rest of my shots before bed so it doesn't fcuk up my days eating and training


----------



## vlb

JohnOvManc said:


> upped mine to 1mg... feel like sh!t, sickness feeling is not good
> 
> hurled twice, not sure if it's this... doing the rest of my shots before bed so it doesn't fcuk up my days eating and training


it was for those reason that i stopped mate, didnt mater what dosage i gave myself i was still sick. (even though i od'd on it to start with)

:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

JohnOvManc said:


> upped mine to 1mg... feel like sh!t, sickness feeling is not good
> 
> hurled twice, not sure if it's this... doing the rest of my shots before bed so it doesn't fcuk up my days eating and training


First dose I actually too 2mg, felt a bit strange but nothing harsh, till I looked in the mirror after my face felt like it was on fire, bright red.

Over time it gave me a middle eastern look type of tan.

Im blond hair blue eyes and that look, didnt fit me, and it gave me black freckles. Any freckle on me turned black.


----------



## W33BAM

ba baracuss said:


> You used 0.1mg per shot? I'm surprised you got anything from that!


Yes! Again it just depends on how it's mixed.

Although I am aware that by using .1 ed I was using half doses compared to most people. My choice.


----------



## ba baracuss

W33BAM said:


> Yes! Again it just depends on how it's mixed.
> 
> Although I am aware that by using .1 ed I was using half doses compared to most people. My choice.


I wasn't having a go mate, just curious.

What do you mean though by it depends how it's mixed? The amount of powder is the relevant bit, not how much bac water it's mixed in, no?


----------



## W33BAM

ba baracuss said:


> I wasn't having a go mate, just curious.
> 
> What do you mean though by it depends how it's mixed? The amount of powder is the relevant bit, not how much bac water it's mixed in, no?


No, I didn't think you were!!

Ya, the powder is the bit I mean. One of my mate's is a 'distributor' and he gave me some that he cut only 60% of which ever it is and some that are 100%

The 60% are just as good but as you guessed are just over half strenth so I would use .2 of them

I also use the 100% ones with 2ml of water but most people only use 1ml.

Therefor I was also halfing the dose again as I was using .1

I split the 2ml into 5 insulin pins.

I use .2 every 7/10 days now and 1 x 6 mnin tanning session per week cause I don;t want to be overly brown.

My face is the darkest and I'd look like an umpa lumpa if I done any more than that!!

The freckles are annoying, luckily I don't have many, just random really dark ones, like on my ear!! They don't seem so dark now my tan is through though which is good!


----------



## W33BAM

The first one is the only decent pic I have of any flesh before melanotan...

The 2nd and 3rd are is 4 weeks in! And those girls are tanned!

The last 2 are 6 weeks in....

And If I told you I had very little make up on in the last 4 I wouldn't be lying, infact in the 4rd and 5th pic I my make up lightened my tan on my face, hense why I only use melanotan every 7-10 days now and only 1 x 6 min session or I'd look like a wotsit!!! :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Did you notice any libido boosting with the MTII?


----------



## BoomTime

does anyone know if the nasal spray version works as im off on holiday at the end of may would be good to take with me ;D


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

Is that the fat sams buddah by any chance w33bam?!


----------



## W33BAM

hackskii said:


> Did you notice any libido boosting with the MTII?


Hell yeah!! :thumb:



Jimmy_Cricket said:


> Is that the fat sams buddah by any chance w33bam?!


Sure is buddy! Was down your way for a mates birthday... I'm there annually!!


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

lol!!! It's amazing how much attention that thing gets haha!!!


----------



## ba baracuss

W33BAM said:


> No, I didn't think you were!!
> 
> Ya, the powder is the bit I mean. One of my mate's is a 'distributor' and he gave me some that he cut only 60% of which ever it is and some that are 100%
> 
> The 60% are just as good but as you guessed are just over half strenth so I would use .2 of them
> 
> I also use the 100% ones with 2ml of water but most people only use 1ml.
> 
> Therefor I was also halfing the dose again as I was using .1
> 
> I split the 2ml into 5 insulin pins.
> 
> I use .2 every 7/10 days now and 1 x 6 mnin tanning session per week cause I don;t want to be overly brown.
> 
> My face is the darkest and I'd look like an umpa lumpa if I done any more than that!!
> 
> The freckles are annoying, luckily I don't have many, just random really dark ones, like on my ear!! They don't seem so dark now my tan is through though which is good!


Nice one. As you say, your face looks the darkest.

My face seems to tan more from the walk in sunbed than the rest of me too, so I shall bear that in mind when I try the MT2.

Perhaps it could be worth using some kind of suncream/sunblock on the face. I think I'm gonna see what it does without any sunbeds for the 1st week.


----------



## W33BAM

ba baracuss said:


> Nice one. As you say, your face looks the darkest.
> 
> My face seems to tan more from the walk in sunbed than the rest of me too, so I shall bear that in mind when I try the MT2.
> 
> Perhaps it could be worth using some kind of suncream/sunblock on the face. I think I'm gonna see what it does without any sunbeds for the 1st week.


Definitely. You are supoosed to load on it before you use sunbeds anyway, certainly from the burning perspective.

You don't need to be noticably burnt to have burnt. Freckles are a form of burnt skin too, which not a lot of people know.

Also with tanning make sure you get plenty skin hydration. Your skin needs moisture when tanning.

The tan stands give you a quicker tan as they only tan the surface of the skin.

Lie down beds penetrate deeper giving you a longer lasting tan but will require a few more sessions to get tanned.

If using mt2 I'd recommend the stands as they dont have facial panels so you get a more even tan.

Also better for burning out/preventing spots through sweat/blocked pores etc...

I used to have a tanning salon with my fiance...!


----------



## JohnOvManc

I own 2 tanning salons

Your not advising ppl to use UV suncream are you?

I guess not but I think ppl will be confused as the guy above said sunblock... tannning creams are not a sunblock... they hydrate and nurish, don't protect from burning... moderating ur sessions keeps you from burning.

Lie down or stand up have nothing to do with penetration, it the UVA and UVB light not the horizontal or verticalness of the light. This is also confusing, but I also guess it's because your lie down had facial boosters.

I agree with everything else though, some freckles are not due to damage, some are.

Don't take the above the wrong way, not a dig... just sunbeds are demonised enough when in fact they are good for you in moderation.


----------



## W33BAM

JohnOvManc said:


> I own 2 tanning salons
> 
> Your not advising ppl to use UV suncream are you?
> 
> Noooo, not at all!! I was refering to the latter part saying he would wait and see what happens without sunbeds first!!
> 
> Christ no, I know that uv sunscreens/enhancers etc are NOT sunblock!!!
> 
> Lie down or stand up have nothing to do with penetration, it the UVA and UVB light not the horizontal or verticalness of the light. This is also confusing, but I also guess it's because your lie down had facial boosters.
> 
> Yes, this is true. I'm not gonna get all technical cause I dont know enough about it to hold a sufficient argument and again its off topic!!
> 
> I agree with everything else though, some freckles are not due to damage, some are.
> 
> Don't take the above the wrong way, not a dig... just sunbeds are demonised enough when in fact they are good for you in moderation.


I agree fully. Too many people are quick to mock when in actual fact they are just uneducated on correct use. And I haven't taken it as a dig, just a difference of equiptment.


----------



## JohnOvManc

ah, good... thanks for the quick reply your a star


----------



## gold38

DOOES ANY BODY KNOW OF A GOOD NEXT DAY SUPPLIER OF MELANOTAN II PLEASE. DAWN


----------



## gold38

jibbstaylor said:


> hello everyone at ukmuscle
> 
> just been browsing the forum and thought i would share my experiances of melanotan 2 with you.
> 
> i have skin type 1 (burn, go red, peal, then white again)
> 
> started using mt2 about a year ago, with great results, first time round i used 2*10mg vials @1mg ed for 20days, now i use 1*10mg vials for days [email protected] 1mg ed/20days off, as a maintenence dose.
> 
> the first batch i used was from muscle research, 1mg ed for 20days and worked well....got really dark!
> 
> second batch was from china, alot cheaper, but even after 30days @ 1mg results wernt anywhere near as good as muscle research.
> 
> currently been using melanotan 2 from ************* and the results are great, ive kept a really good dark tan with a cycle of 10days on and 20days off @1mg ed.... ***************....just started another 10day cycle @1mg ed, but decided to up the does to 2mg per day, for another 10-20 after the first 10days to see how dark i can get... its fab stuff, its gives you so much more confidence if your pale skinned like me!
> 
> check the difference......


 WHERE DID YOU GET YOUR MELANOTAN FORM ? IT LOOKS FAB XX


----------



## bigacb

The thread is 2 years old. Go onto muscleresearch the links on this site.


----------



## Leila

To jibbstaylor, Great White, Nytol, Aftershock, Hackskii and anyone else who has tried Melanotan!

I am part of a group proposing to make a documentary about skin colour alterations and would really appreciate your input if you would be willing to talk to me about your experiences.

We are interested in individual stories involving this matter and from reading your posts you seem to be well informed and have personally witnessed the effects of Melanotan.

We are especially interested in the bodybuilding aspect, if this is the reason for your decision to use Melanotan (even if it isn't we're still interested!)

I hope that you would like to take part, it would be much appreciated!

Thanks and I look forward to hearing from you,

Leila.


----------



## hackskii

I am game Leila.


----------



## boxer2quick

Great White said:


> Well, actually Yes and Kinda.
> 
> It was origionally developed to help the fight against skin cancer by stopping the skin from burning.
> 
> Was also to help people who burn easy (ginger / albino types) to stop burning.


A mate of mine gets really bad heat rash and comes up in hives,she gets prickly heat,would this sort out the problem do you think ? and one other thing is this jabbed in your bum,instramusclular ?


----------



## boxer2quick

hackskii said:


> Freckles go after you stop.
> 
> I have very mild freckles and they are faint, when on MTII every one pops out and even on my face with was bad.
> 
> The color for me is not a natural one, unlike a tanning bed.


Would that be the same with a mole,Ive got 2 small ones on my face that I dont like very much,would they get bigger with this stuff ?


----------



## Sti_prodrive

hmm, im feeling some of this stuff !!! so far no luck of stock ARGG !


----------



## littlefreckles*

Ok, i have just purchased some melanotan2 and am waiting for the delivery... i have pretty much read everything i have found on risks/side effects etc and dont see any big problems to watch put for except...........GOD DAMN FRECKLES! :confused1:

im worried about how dark these are likely to go? i have freckles on my face and arms... on my face i have a LOT but i can easily cover them with make-up as they're quite faint but when i go on the sunbed they come out really dark for a few hours then tend to fade, and on my arms they're teeny tiny freckles, like the size of a pin head... are these all likely to go black???

if anyone has any pics of freckles after using MT2 that they would post on here, that would be wicked..! :thumb:

There have to be freckly people out there who HAVENT had a bad experience surely??

Cheers peeps x


----------



## hackskii

Join the club.

It took a while for mine to go away, but they were very dark, but all gone now.


----------



## masdon

edit


----------



## pariah

I read that there was an elevated risk of cancer with this stuff...feck I cant mind where I read that. Any truth you think?


----------



## Graham Mc

pariah said:


> I read that there was an elevated risk of cancer with this stuff...feck I cant mind where I read that. Any truth you think?


everything now'a days has a friggin link to cancer so they claim, lifes short man crack on with it :thumb:


----------



## pariah

Graham Mc said:


> everything now'a days has a friggin link to cancer so they claim, lifes short man crack on with it :thumb:


heh, the irony in your post. "life is short, make it shorter, use Melotan 2!!!"


----------

